# Do white cockapoo's have a tendency



## senyma (Sep 17, 2012)

Hachi usually plays more on our deck than in the grassy area of our yard....I have noticed(he just turned 1) at bedtime he starts to lick his paws and I have to divert him to stop....He sometimes does it during the day. While at the vets earlier this year a person who has owned a white poo said that they are prone to get itchy paws from the grass.....should I bring him to the vet for this. I do wipe his paws after he goes outside the house and walks in grassy areas....Maybe I have to be more diligent about cleaning his footzies..any suggestions...Thanks
Senyma (Joanne)


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

I don't think it's tied to color. I've known lots of dogs to do it, and all they have in common is that they're dogs! Do you use any products on your lawn?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

My vet told me some dogs have a tendency to have more yeast than others. Willow had a yeast infection in her ears. He said they can also get it on their paws. It is itchy and causes them to lick a lot. It could be that.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Delta has a yeast/fungle infection in her paws first notisted it when she was 1 year, it comes and goes, it's bee away for about a month or 2 but earlier in the week I have no test the discolouration on two of her paws front and back on her right side. 


She has had this on and off for about a year, it was really bad to start with. As she was licking her paws raw and pulled out the fur from her paws, she was so bad even me touching her paws made her crazy and lick my hands, I put a buster collar on her but this just distressed her, I have some stuff from the vets but never really found much difference. 

Like I said with her it seems to come and go of its own accord, the last coupe of times haven't been as bad, she will still lick, but hasn't bee pulling the fur out. 

I've tried several things, from portion, malaseb shampoo from the vets, apple cider vinigar(both topical and in her dinner), yummega,etc, 

she is already raw fed, but iv tried cutting out meets as my girls main diet is beef, i trid feeding only one meet to see if that would help, but because it seems to come and go its had to tell if any of it really works as I'm never sure if it would have gone away on its own. The last bout I just left it and it never came to much and went away. 


At the moment I'm just keeping and eye on it.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

They told me to try food with no potatoes or yeast. So far so good. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

yes ginger does lick and chew her frount feet but not to extreme, and she does love it when she lays on my lap and i scratch her feet.she has not pulled any hair out or any thing like that. i sure hope your puppy's are doing better


----------



## senyma (Sep 17, 2012)

Many thanks to all of you for your response...I have a friend who has mentioned to be about the acv(apple cider vinegar)...I tried a diluted solution tonight and hope it helps he was licking before and after I applied it but then stoped...it is like you mentioned Kendal...it seems to come a go...I thought it was grass but I'm not so sure no as he spends little time in grassy areas...I do wipe his feet after he come in from playing in the grass with a damp cloth....don't know if that helps....I have at the suggestion of my neighbor who has had poodles for years put a little acv in Hachi's drinking water...I will observe and see how it goes...Thanks so much for your suggestions and help 
Blessings Senyma (Joanne)


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Ive tried so many different thing and still always up fro trying something new but i think im going to have to accept she may habe this on and off for life. fortunetly because she has a natural copper/red patcbes om her coat was lots of specles the littel brown tints on her toes seem to blend in and dont ahow up as bad as on pure white dogs.


----------



## wishbone (Jul 12, 2013)

Apple cider vinegar is recommended, hope that works well for your dog. But if not, let your vet check. I learned some food and even antibiotics make it worst and help keeps them coming back so specialized food from lamb or duck is recommended. There is also a yeast detox that works well, check at pawchicboutique.com/store/WsDefault.asp?One=280


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dudley does chew the top of his feet sometimes, occasionally there is a small matt there but usually nothing, one of his back feet is a bit poodle like as he has chewed the hair so you can see his toes, I can usually distract him and get him to chew on something else though so don't worry too much about it, think it maybe just habit for him now.


----------



## senyma (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks so much for your advice...I am trying the acv both applying a diluted mixture and very little in hid drinking water as it is recommended ...another think I come to realize is that we have been using wee wee pads since he was 10 weeks old and now he is one year old...I do take him out for daily walks when the weather is permitting...Hachi is used to squatting since he was a pup...on the pad...when he is outside he lifts his leg...but on the pad he still squats....and the pee pee hits his front paws or he moight step into it....I do wipe his feet if I see it...but I wonder if that might be the problem or add to it.....I will be letting him go down to the yard soon and that should eliminate that as a possible cause of the licking....today he seems better since the acv application 
Senyma (Joanne)


----------



## senyma (Sep 17, 2012)

Can anyone who uses apple cider vinegar on the dogs feet offer a suggestion of the ratio of water to the vinegar....right now I have tried 1/4 teaspoon of acv and 4 quarters of water thanks senyma(Joanne)


----------



## senyma (Sep 17, 2012)

The apple cider vinegar (half a teaspoon in Hachi's water bowl) seems to be working...I also spray a half and half mixture on his paws when I see him nibbling...but so far so good... senyma


----------

